# Brad T. and/or Fallguy...



## VarmintHunter117 (May 28, 2005)

I stumbled across this forum today and have been reading quite a bit on the forums(while watching Randy Anderson Vids)... I am curious as to where you all hunt? I have been @ the Air Base for almost 5yrs now, but I have not done any Yotie hunting since I left New Mexico :-?

One of the biggest reasons... I enjoy sharing the sport and find no enjoyment heading out on my own(even after the wife's pestering to go out and hunt). Not to mentioned I have yet to really hear or see any yoties in Eastern ND. I'm sure they are around though, Just got spoiled the 6yrs I lived in NM LOL.

If it all possible would I be able to get with either one of you off the forums sometime for a hunt and or just to swap stories and experiences. I have been pushing hard this spring to get off my lazy duff and get back into the sport, As I really do love it and miss it quite a bit.

I started hunting Yoties when I got stationed in New Mexico in 94 and met a local guy @ a lil' make shift shooting range, Chris was/is an avid yotie chaser and before we knew it we were hunt'n partners(a great friendship was built there off this common interest), and we're out dang near every weekend when I was home... @ least one day out of the week was out chasing Willey E. I started off the cheap route... A SKS with a scope never did get a yotie with it... my partner always seemed to get'm first! I then got a NEF SB2 in .223 first kill with it was a very nice bobcat (Chris wasn't to happy, but glad he got to share in it, he had been trying for quite sometime and he always seemed to call them in off season) and downed a few yoties with it as well. After the SB2 I built a AR15 with a 26" flutted H-bar, it has been my main stay since 96. and has downed many a yotie as well as another Bob.

As far as calls... Even though I haven't been out hunting i still blow on them and drive the wife and kids nutz as well as the nieghbors. I have a small collection the Ki-Yi, Hot Dog, Lohman jackrabbit and howler, 1ea Sceery rabbit call. The hot dog I'm still learnig though.. as its my first open reed call. but I think I have been doing pretty good with it. Guess the first time I take it to the field will tell. I also use a Johnny Stewart E-Caller (used it first then started using mouth calls in conjunction).

I look forward to chatting with you more and I will deffinately check on the forums more often now that I found this place. Unfortunatly I'm currently not @ home but in Washington State.... I maybe back for a short time in late July early Aug... if not i wont be until after Oct. But I would like to meet up with the 2 of you sometime and heck @ least share stories techniques and such.

Thanks for your time! Sorry for the short novel :wink:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

varmint,

Thanks for the short novel. 

Brad T is out of town for a few more weeks and then he will be back. I am right now in the process of fine tuning some of my calls and calling techniques for next year. I am not sure as to where Brad hunts, and I have tried several spots in Eastern North Dakota and have found yotes nearby. How long do you think you will be around with the base realignment? I teach at Central High and we are waiting to see how that affects our enrollment.


----------



## VarmintHunter117 (May 28, 2005)

FallGuy,

I dont think I'll be going anywhere soon. The base its basicly still up in the air, if the plans stay as they are it would be @ least a year or 2 before this really takes affect. But since the list was made public the Politics really start! Guess we wont really know til Sept and then again could be as late as Nov for everything to be a certain reality.

You teach @ Central... that is cool, You dont by chance teach any freshman classes do you? My oldest son will be a freshman this fall! I was able to attend the orientation with him right before I left, first time I had been to Central. Looks like a very nice school and was impressed with what is offered in both curriculum and sports. I know he is excited about starting high school and playing football for Central this fall. He was just set on football this year but dad talked him into wrestling and track as well as the off season sports will help him relation to football. He Wrestled for Twining this past fall but didn't make it thru the season, his grades were slipping and he made a choice, too bad as he was doing realy well this past year but I understood why he quit. But Dad stressed to him that he'll have to work harder the next 4 years to keep the grades up and play sports as well. I really hope I can return for good in Aug so I can see him play ball this fall, I missed last years season 

Sorry for another short novel.... Just so much in common right now LOL with the shared interest and passion of varmint hunting ,your career and my boy. I look forward to chatting some more and meeting you once I return to ND. Right now my pastime is this.... of course I need to get off my duff and get a fishing license so I can deplete the waters of Washington State while I'm here. 

Til next time.... Keep'em in the crosshair!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Yes, I do teach a few sections of freshman Physical Science. I also am the head girls track coach for Central. We just finished the year with the state meet yesterday and today. The boys team finished 4th. We both had a successful season this year. I am sure that your son will enjoy our school and sports programs.

As far as yote hunting goes, right now I am working on insulating my calls so they do not make noise banging against each other on the way to the stand. I found a product that I am trying. It is a liquid rubber that you dip the object in. I am experimenting with one of my Crit R Calls right now. I will keep you posted as to how it works!


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Hey it seems you guys have lots of experiance calling coyote! Eastern Massachusetts has been over run by em, I was down on Cape Cod and i see fox and coyote all the time and I hear em howling at night as well. I was thinking of doing some off season calling to get some practice in and see how good I do as i plan on a hunt next season! Do you guys have any recomendations for the novice caller?


----------



## VarmintHunter117 (May 28, 2005)

Practiceing calling is always fun... but there is one main thing to keep in mind.... when practicing different sounds... its best to do it out of the field if you dont plan on having a rifle with to down your quarry. Main reason these are very intelligent animals! If you go out and call and end up getting a coyote to responed and come into your call and ends up seeing you this animal is going to get call shy... and you will find it harder and harder to call them in if you use this practice... now i do know of a guy that will down a few rabbits... head out and call some and place the rabbit in the open. he then uses video and/or still camera while the aminal comes in a takes its prize(the rabbit) but he does this more of a study of the animal more than he does for learning better ways to hunt them.

practice in the "offseason" outside of the field.. work on different combos of sounds/calls then when your season comes try out the new sounds... it will be a learning curve to enjoy.

Hope this helps... Best of Luck....


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks for the info, but I might try to call one in just to build confidence, hope It does not come back to bite me later!


----------



## VarmintHunter117 (May 28, 2005)

Brad T and Fallguy,

I'm back home now... actually I have been since Jun 26, I blew out a hamstring had 2 Docs out in Washington saying I needed surgury... I get back here my Doc says Naw it aint that bad.... well I'm still messed up so I get to go see Dr. Schaul on the 19th.

Brad you may have missed this post back in May as you were gone... but I would be really interested in meeting you and fallguy sometime would be nice to swap stories over a :beer: Just let me know where and I'll bring it! I pretty much have this fall and winter to play as I head to Korea in early March  but looks as though I may end up back out west once I get back.

Well i'm gonna close for now... nieghbor and i are going to head out and do some fishing... we just dont know where yet.... think we may try for some cat from the Red. Laterz!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Varmint,

Glad to see you are back. Is Korea going to be the next big thing we are hearing about? Thanks for your service and all you do to keep our freedom.

Right now is a pretty busy time for me with school starting and our cross country season underway. But if Brad wants to get together I would be up for it. I have a pheasant hunting trip planned for Oct. 14-16 out west. I am going to try to get some calling in also those mornings and evenings. We always hear yotes howling out there in the evenings when we are pheasant hunting. Take it easy.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Someone supply the beer i will bring some videos and we can swap some stories. Let me know when you guys would want to do it
Brad


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Whats wrong with tonight? Give me a call and let me know where to go 218-791-9662 leave a message and a phone number if you don't get a hold of me and i will call you back around 6 
Fallguy don't say something like you have to run all night either. If you want to drive i would be interested in doing some locating tonight let me know!
I need to know by 6:30 though or i might make other plans

Brad


----------

